# How to price Contracts



## Lightningworks

Looking for some info on how to price res and commercial contracts

thanks
Justin


----------



## Mick

If you go to the blue bar above that has the word "search" on it, then search using the word "pricing", you will have hours of reading enjoyment. You could then search "contract", "residential", "commercial" or anything else you're curious about. If you still have specific questions, someone would be glad to help.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN

plowing is a gamble you can price by the inch by the month, per time and hourly. its up to you. :waving:


----------



## nicksplowing

*nicksplowin1972*

hey justin residential i have found isnt worth it anymore unless your just starting out! BUT IF YOU HAVE TOO JUST MAKE IT WORTH YOUR WILD CAUSE PEOPLE ALWAYS WANT SOMETHING FOR NOTHING.NOW COMMERCIAL IS WHERE IT IS AT ,IT TAKES A LIL WHILE TO GET PAID BUT YOU DO GET PAID $$$$$ I CHARGE 150 PER SALT TRUCK PER HR AND 115 PER REGULAR PLOW TRUCK (INCLUDES OPERATOR) NO SHOVELING BY HAND AT ALL UNLESS YOU HAVE RELIABLE HELP AND $20 PER BAG ODF 50LB SALT APPLIED 30 FOR CALCIUM HOPE THIS HELPS YA GOOD LUCK AND COME ON SNOW! OH YEA THIS YEAR I HAVE A $20 SURCHARGE PER TRUCK PER LOT FOR FUEL!


----------

